# Dirt Bikes, Bikes, ORV's . Who Rides ? Post your Pics/Vids



## Subwayrocket (Jan 13, 2017)

I hear dirtbikes and motorcycles mentioned often enough on Hobby Machinist so i'm going to start this thread.
If you've got some nice pics or vids of your bike(s) or other motor sports machines , post'em here . 
Bikes, Atv, Sleds, hot rods, whatever. It will be a nice little "off topic" excursion for all machinists that ride .
-------------------------------------------------
I'll go first


----------



## rgray (Jan 13, 2017)

I used to race dirt bikes and snowmobiles. Also have a couple of stand up jet skies.

Looks like nice country, and nice trail there in Pa.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 13, 2017)

Back in the days of yesteryear, I used to do a lot of back country trail riding on my old 175 Kawasaki. A little underpowered but I was only about 130 lbs.
There's a lot of beautiful country here in Colorado and Wyoming that just begs to be seen.  I also enjoyed bare tire class ice racing for a while. Quite a hoot!
You're dressed in so much warm clothing that when you crash you just lie there on the ice and laugh, feeling sort of like Bib the Michelin guy. I know that the serious 
boys use studied and spiked tires, but thats getting dangerous in my book and entirely too competitive if you ask me. Fun to watch though.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## rgray (Jan 13, 2017)

This is what I was trying to do above.
Audio is off time for some reason.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 13, 2017)

OK here's some of mine,

2013 Suzuki DR 650, getting it setup for an off road trip, have new luggage racks from Motoracks and soft bags from Mosko Moto and an Acerbis 20 litre fuel tank.
Lots more to do but getting it sorted.




2012 Suzuki DL650 VStrom, my daily rider, excellent bike, setup for camping trips and overnighters and 95% asphalt, it s OK on dirt/gravel roads but not awesome. (maybe it's just me)




2007 Suzuki GS500 Wife's bike, recently sold.





1980 Suzuki GS1000S X 2, why have only one when you can have two.
One stock and fully restored from frame up (one on left) and the other basic strip and clean, but came as a running motorcycle so nothing major.




A few others have passed through including two of these, 1981 Honda CT110's.




Next up some pictures with a bit more "action"


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 13, 2017)

OK here are the action pictures, from my racing in NZ late 70's to 1980.

My very first race, 1977 Yamaha RD400. Novice class, two 2nd place finishes, including falling off while in the lead and I managed to remount and finish 2nd.




1978 Suzuki GS1000, Street Circuit racing was awesome and a bit dangerous compared with today's tracks, 5th and 3rd place IIRC in Open production class.
	

		
			
		

		
	




A few years later, on a 1979 Suzuki GS1000S,









1980 Suzuki GSX 1100



That's about it for now got to go.

David


----------



## HBilly1022 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice pics and great memories there David. 

I see your a Suzuki fan. Me too. I've got a 400 Eiger (wifes quad), a 700 Kingquad (mine), a 1400 Intruder and a DF250 on the boat. I also used to have a DR 650 back in the days when we did a lot of family camping.

John


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 13, 2017)

Subwayrocket said:


> I hear dirtbikes and motorcycles mentioned often enough on Hobby Machinist so i'm going to start this thread.
> If you've got some nice pics or vids of your bike(s) or other motor sports machines , post'em here .
> Bikes, Atv, Sleds, hot rods, whatever. It will be a nice little "off topic" excursion for all machinists that ride .
> -------------------------------------------------
> I'll go first



Wow I almost crashed just watching that.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 13, 2017)

This is what I am riding now, not so sexy, but it suits my needs and I got a smoking deal on it


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 13, 2017)

HBilly1022 said:


> Nice pics and great memories there David.
> 
> I see your a Suzuki fan. Me too. I've got a 400 Eiger (wifes quad), a 700 Kingquad (mine), a 1400 Intruder and a DF250 on the boat. I also used to have a DR 650 back in the days when we did a lot of family camping.
> 
> John


Does it show that I like Suzuki's, I thought by throwing a few other brands in no-one would notice, haha. Yep I do like Suzuki's, they sponsored me while bike racing and I've been a loyal follower ever since.


----------



## Mach89 (Jan 13, 2017)

Me and my Honda Rincon 680 playing in some mud holes. I made a Gopro mount for the front rack and have a video of the pictured conundrum on YouTube. 4 wheelers, gopros, and mud; a fun combination.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 13, 2017)

Traveling somewhere in Colorado or Utah last summer 
(maybe New Mexico)? Ducati Multistrada 1200S Touring.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 14, 2017)

I wore the GoPro during this race up Blue Mountain . Me and the guy on the Suzuki battled for 1st the whole race . 
Every time I made a mistake he was right there . Good times !
---------------------------------------------


----------



## rgray (Jan 16, 2017)

Subwayrocket said:


> I wore the GoPro during this race up Blue Mountain



Nice... I'm impatient about those bottle neck jamb ups to.. like the way you go though/around them..  some just sit there.. sometimes they are smoking cigarettes ..and I'm like isn't this a race!!!
Here's an old snowcross to add some flavor. This one was kinda neat cause the guy in last place passes me in the first sharp corner.. I won the race.


----------

